
Show HN: ANN ngOfficeUiFabric v0.1.3 – Angular Directives for Office UI Fabric - swamplander
http://www.andrewconnell.com/blog/announcing-ngofficeuifabric-v0-1-3-angular-1-x-directives-for-the-office-ui-fabric
======
brudgers
Microsoft's OfficeUI Fabric respository: [https://github.com/OfficeDev/Office-
UI-Fabric](https://github.com/OfficeDev/Office-UI-Fabric)

